# Adam Cole skips gym day



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't watch nxt but iv seen Adam Cole have some good matches from time to time. He also has good confidence on the mic. I was a bit unimpressed with his look through at his debut for aew.

If you saw him in the street he wouldn't stand out at all from the crowd and he looks as though he doesn't do a lot of gym work. Given his mic work and charisma if he worked out to have a look like say 90s Sean Michaels then think he might be right at the top of the business and not goofing about with omega and the bucks and streaming video games every week.

For me there is something to the old school belief that the talent has to stand out from the average joe whether it's height, physique or even weight. I
Unless these little guys are super athletic then I find it a bit hard to invest in any talent that look like a school janitor.

Guy has potential though as mic work can cover up a lot of things. Unfortunately it looks like he is destined to return to type and goof about with the bucks on bte for the immediate future. It's probably why Vince didn't see him a main eventer. I would say it's good aew have picked him up if got anything it creates some intersting storyline with britt and he is clearly better trained than some of the indy talent they have like janella avalon etc.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Same could be said about Bryan and Punk tho and they are definitely at the top of the card.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Buhalovski said:


> Same could be said about Bryan and Punk tho and they are definitely at the top of the card.


But Punk and Bryan aren´t 5´5" or whatever Cole´s real height is. - Especially Bryan has some build to him. (Punk always looked out of shape).
Being short isn´t the issue. Being short AND skinny is. But Cole can work, both in the ring and on the mic.. He just need to stay away from the Bucks and Omega.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Buhalovski said:


> Same could be said about Bryan and Punk tho and they are definitely at the top of the card.


That's fair but why has Adam Cole never really made it so far then? Hopefully he manages in aew. He also doesn't have the underdog/underground sort of vibe they had. He clearly carries himself like a Sean Michaels but he doesn't quite look the part in my opinion. Don't think going back to goofing with the bucks is going to help any needs to get away from all them.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I mean "goofing about with The Young Bucks and Kenny Omega" is the main event angle in AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cole has really short arms

anybody who accepts him as a main eventer, better not say shit about jungleboy or darby


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

It seems Adam doesn't have interest to build his muscle , when he was in NXT, I bet he barely touch the gym equipment at PC.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah, I'm a skinny fat moron and I'd bet cash I could take this guy. I don't mind a small guy in wrestling, because small guys can be extremely dangerous. But Cole has zero intimidation to him. He doesn't look like he's thrown a real punch in his entire life. How am I supposed to see this guy as a larger-than-life personality If I tower over him and my arms are thicker than his legs?


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Buhalovski said:


> Same could be said about Bryan and Punk tho and they are definitely at the top of the card.


Daniel Bryan has some decent mass and CM Punk is a bit taller and his frame isn't as noticeably thin, even if he's never been impressive in the looks department. Adam Cole looks like he has Drake Maverick's size even though he's taller.

Narrow shoulders? Rather short arms? A bit bigger than usual head? I think probably Adam Cole has a rather unfortunate body type and proportions that make him look like he's actually shorter, smaller and thinner than he is. I'm not denying he could work out more to try and improve his physique as much as he can, though.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Buhalovski said:


> Same could be said about Bryan and Punk tho and they are definitely at the top of the card.


Bryan works hard in the gym.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I probably have more muscle definition than Adam Cole, that's pretty sad.


Buhalovski said:


> Same could be said about Bryan and Punk tho and they are definitely at the top of the card.


Bryan looks like he has put in some work in the gym lately to be fair, his arms look a lot bigger and he looks like he has more definition, better than the skinny fat look he had for most of his WWE run.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Buhalovski said:


> Same could be said about Bryan and Punk tho and they are definitely at the top of the card.


They are significantly bigger than Cole, though.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood used to get upset at me for suggesting Cole looked about the size of Orange Cassidy. Seeing him in an AEW ring, I feel validated in my beliefs. Only difference I have noticed is that Cole may have an inch or 2 on Cassidy, but Cassidy at least has a lean and athletic frame.

Cole looks like he has spent most of his adult life in his momma’s basement playing video games and eating Cheetos. He and Janela have similar looks, but at least Joey has more size to him.

Regardless though, Cole is a great fucking worker, but you don’t get to complain about guys’ “looks” then ignore Adam Cole’s in the same breath.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

He could certainly stand to hit the gym and put on a bit of muscle/tone up a bit. Doesn’t really look like an athlete. A good worker, to be sure, but is undersized with no definition.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> The Wood used to get upset at me for suggesting Cole looked about the size of Orange Cassidy. Seeing him in an AEW ring, I feel validated in my beliefs. Only difference I have noticed is that Cole may have an inch or 2 on Cassidy, but Cassidy at least has a lean and athletic frame.
> 
> *Cole looks like he has spent most of his adult life in his momma’s basement playing video games and eating Cheetos. *He and Janela have similar looks, but at least Joey has more size to him.
> 
> Regardless though, Cole is a great fucking worker, but you don’t get to complain about guys’ “looks” then ignore Adam Cole’s in the same breath.


You´re not too far off.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168690458027069440


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Same can be said about their entire crowd

Bath day too


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

yeahright2 said:


> You´re not too far off.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168690458027069440


too be fair thats a pretty sweet setup


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I probably have more muscle definition than Adam Cole, that's pretty sad.
> 
> Bryan looks like he has put in some work in the gym lately to be fair, his arms look a lot bigger and he looks like he has more definition, better than the skinny fat look he had for most of his WWE run.


Bryan is a legit tough guy too. He can throw down if he has to.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> You´re not too far off.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168690458027069440


Those Mario ? brick boxes look really cool.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> You´re not too far off.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168690458027069440


What a geek. Can you imagine the steiners legion of doom or harlem heat doing twitch streams in between shows playing Mario kart with the marks lol. I know it's different times and this stuff pays money now but what has wrestling become and how can we take these people seriously any more when we know they are actually complete nerds with nothing stand out about them in real life. At least in the past wrestlers committed to kayfabe although even the undertaker now is on twitter.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

thisissting said:


> What a geek. Can you imagine the steiners legion of doom or harlem heat doing twitch streams in between shows playing Mario kart with the marks lol. I know it's different times and this stuff pays money now but what has wrestling become and how can we take these people seriously any more when we know they are actually complete nerds with nothing stand out about them in real life. At least in the past wrestlers committed to kayfabe although even the undertaker now is on twitter.


Funny you mentioned Steiners.. just read this now:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/pr7kgq

I personally prefer geeks over barbarians.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

No danger. Steiners any day of the week. It was the era of such ribs. No need to get offended 20 years later.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

thisissting said:


> What a geek. Can you imagine the steiners legion of doom or harlem heat doing twitch streams in between shows playing Mario kart with the marks lol. I know it's different times and this stuff pays money now but what has wrestling become and how can we take these people seriously any more when we know they are actually complete nerds with nothing stand out about them in real life. At least in the past wrestlers committed to kayfabe although even the undertaker now is on twitter.


Yeah wrestlers certainly don't deserve to act like and be regular people outside of work...

"It was the era of such ribs."
This story even says it was "retribution" and "torture" so it definitely wasn't a rib. Something wrong with you. They were pieces of shit and that's been well known for a very long time as that story and more has been around a long time.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

And you believe everything bischoff says lol. Who knows the context or if this is one of those exaggerated stories. They were maybe difficult to work with but their attitude is what made them so believable. Same as harlem heat, lod and countless others of that era. King haku. The list goes on and on. Point is they weren't needs playing computer games like some of the jackasses today.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Bryan has never been a small guy. Yes, relatively speaking he is, but if you're close to him face to face his chest and shoulders have some good development. Even when he's leaner he has something of a good gym body. Cole, on the other hand, puts no effort in the gym outside of cardio. He has low body fat, yet, has really poor tone. Usually a low fat or skinny person who does weight work has a sort of ripped look about them, but if, like Cole, they're low fat and very low in lean muscle mass then it definitely highlights a lack of interest in resistance training with weights.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

thisissting said:


> What a geek. Can you imagine the steiners legion of doom or harlem heat doing twitch streams in between shows playing Mario kart with the marks lol. I know it's different times and this stuff pays money now but what has wrestling become and how can we take these people seriously any more when we know they are actually complete nerds with nothing stand out about them in real life. At least in the past wrestlers committed to kayfabe although even the undertaker now is on twitter.


This is how I know you don't know shit. I knew people who were gamers but also could whoop some ass. You and the rest of the nerds on here have some weird ass obsession with other dudes bodies.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> But Punk and Bryan aren´t 5´5" or whatever Cole´s real height is. - Especially Bryan has some build to him. (Punk always looked out of shape).
> Being short isn´t the issue. Being short AND skinny is. But Cole can work, both in the ring and on the mic.. He just need to stay away from the Bucks and Omega.


No. He doesn't need to stay away from the bucks and omega.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Yeah, I'm a skinny fat moron and I'd bet cash I could take this guy. I don't mind a small guy in wrestling, because small guys can be extremely dangerous. But Cole has zero intimidation to him. He doesn't look like he's thrown a real punch in his entire life. How am I supposed to see this guy as a larger-than-life personality If I tower over him and my arms are thicker than his legs?


You're a fat ass. Sit down. Lol.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

thisissting said:


> And you believe everything bischoff says lol. Who knows the context or if this is one of those exaggerated stories. They were maybe difficult to work with but their attitude is what made them so believable. Same as harlem heat, lod and countless others of that era. King haku. The list goes on and on. Point is they weren't needs playing computer games like some of the jackasses today.


I get a strong feeling you hate games. Games are cool man. Kayfabe died along time ago and wrestling fans accept it for what it is. So there is no need to act tough to protect it. Playing games with fans is not a bad thing. It's a medium where you get to communicate with your audience and let them see another side of you and know you better. 

Also I am not saying they all should be held accountable for what they did.. that's how the industry was. That's how they were built. And that's not okay but it is what it is.

But it was shitty and you can't deny it. Rape, sexual abuse, bullying, steroids abuse, shoving pencil up people's asses is not cool or okay at all by any stretch of imagination.

The present day locker room is much better and will probably have longer and healthier lives (physically and mentally). It's a good change.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I probably have more muscle definition than Adam Cole, that's pretty sad.
> 
> Bryan looks like he has put in some work in the gym lately to be fair, his arms look a lot bigger and he looks like he has more definition, better than the skinny fat look he had for most of his WWE run.


He NEVER had a skinny fat look in WWE.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> I get a strong feeling you hate games. Games are cool man. Kayfabe died along time ago and wrestling fans accept it for what it is. So there is no need to act tough to protect it. Playing games with fans is not a bad thing. It's a medium where you get to communicate with your audience and let them see another side of you and know you better.
> 
> Also I am not saying they all should be held accountable for what they did.. that's how the industry was. That's how they were built. And that's not okay but it is what it is.
> 
> ...


Couldnt have worded it any better. I agree with everything you just said.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> No. He doesn't need to stay away from the bucks and omega.


Everyone needs to stay away from geeks like the Bucks. Cole at least can talk and has a personality. The Hardly Boys will just drag him down if they try to make him the newest member of the Geek Squad.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

thisissting said:


> No danger. Steiners any day of the week. It was the era of such ribs. No need to get offended 20 years later.


Nah. If you condone that homoerotic bs then you're the problem too.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Everyone needs to stay away from geeks like the Bucks. Cole at least can talk and has a personality. The Hardly Boys will just drag him down if they try to make him the newest member of the Geek Squad.


Thats you. IDGAF. The young bucks have always been entertaining to me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Thats you. IDGAF. The young bucks have always been entertaining to me.


I get it, some people are into move spamming with no selling or psychology. I think Cole is talented enough to actually be a good overall wrestler, so I hope he can keep his distance from the clown car.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Nah. If you condone that homoerotic bs then you're the problem too.


Go see a shrink man. Your moaning about something that may not have even happened 20 years ago. Eric bischoff certainly wouldn't be a reliable source given how he treated the steiners like shit in wcw and him and Scott hated each other.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I get it, some people are into move spamming with no selling or psychology. I think Cole is talented enough to actually be a good overall wrestler, so I hope he can keep his distance from the clown car.


Everyone has their own tastes. What you like I might not like and vice versa. You'll NEVER see me wonder why you like wrestler A or B. I mean I don't like roman because they shove him down our throats like they did Cena, but I won't say he can't work his ass off because he can. Not arguing or anything lol. But I've always enjoyed the bucks. I forget what pwg match it was, but I've seen them doing Flippity dops and was like "HOLY HELL!"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Everyone has their own tastes. What you like I might not like and vice versa. You'll NEVER see me wonder why you like wrestler A or B. I mean I don't like roman because they shove him down our throats like they did Cena, but I won't say he can't work his ass off because he can. Not arguing or anything lol. But I've always enjoyed the bucks. I forget what pwg match it was, but I've seen them doing Flippity dops and was like "HOLY HELL!"


Right, and like I said, everyone can obviously like what they like. But I see AEW right now as a company that has a true shot at taking off thanks mostly to bringing in actual stars. Nonsensical flippers like the Hardlys will hold them back. We have seen the poll results on why people have stopped watching wrestling and goofs like Cena are a top reason. So I am hoping a guy like Cole can avoid falling in with the goofs.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

I never watch NXT or WWE so I had no clue who Cole was..... havent been impressed by him. He doesnt really stand out. Just another vanilla flippy midget. Its almost mind boggling how excited AEW fans were for him showing up... for me its just hard to get excited over someone so small. But when I look at AEW crowds and i see a bunch of men who look like they have never been in a gym I guess it kinda makes sense they would cheer for a dweeb like Cole.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Legit the only flaw in his game.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Go see a shrink man. Your moaning about something that may not have even happened 20 years ago. Eric bischoff certainly wouldn't be a reliable source given how he treated the steiners like shit in wcw and him and Scott hated each other.


I'm sorry for not bowing down and worshipping rapists like y'all do on here.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

His genetic max probably doesnt hold much more. People dont realise how little muscle mass most people can put on without being on juice. Some people have great genetics yes but what we are accustomed to. Even attitude era Christian. They were all on steriods.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

thisissting said:


> I don't watch nxt but iv seen Adam Cole have some good matches from time to time. He also has good confidence on the mic. I was a bit unimpressed with his look through at his debut for aew.
> 
> If you saw him in the street he wouldn't stand out at all from the crowd and he looks as though he doesn't do a lot of gym work. Given his mic work and charisma if he worked out to have a look like say 90s Sean Michaels then think he might be right at the top of the business and not goofing about with omega and the bucks and streaming video games every week.
> 
> ...


You're gay right. I mean, you must be. I have watched wrestling for years and I have never obsessed over a guy's appearance the way so many people on this forum do. You're in all the closet. Am I right?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

For those comparing Bryan and Cole...


Here's Bryan who clearly worked out at this point in time:











Noticeable sculpted biceps/triceps, some shoulders/delts definition, chest is ok, and his stomach is kinda undefined but you usually need very low BF % for that and that's usually not optimal for being a wrestler [Unless you take drugs or have phenomenal genetics]. I tower over Bryan height wise and I wouldn't want to meet a guy like this when he's pissed.












And here's Cole. Why do people compare the two? LOL


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Adam Cole is an absolute joke, I've seen more intimidating looking middle schoolers.


----------



## ShadesMcDude (Oct 4, 2017)

I’m not saying every wrestler should be huge or on gear, but they should at least look as if they could fight somebody. Adam Cole has one of the worst physiques I have ever seen on TV. Skinny, with no muscle tone at all. Seriously, the average man would laugh at this cunt. Get to the gym instead of streaming games all day you balding flabby bastard.

Daniel Bryan on the other hand, he is small but he looks like he could take a bigger guy down and beat him up.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Size queens are cancer


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

He fits in fine in AEW since the average height is like 5'7. No wonder he chickened out on going to main roster. Guy looks like a third young buck so may as well join fat midgets with huge foreheads.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> You're a fat ass. Sit down. Lol.


----------



## Fwwla (Feb 27, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> For those comparing Bryan and Cole...
> 
> 
> Here's Bryan who clearly worked out at this point in time:
> ...


I’ve never understood why people acted like/talked about Bryan like he had the worst body type in the history of the wrestling business. It’s not like he’s ever looked anorexic or anything, he’s just short and average. Guys like Zack Sabre Jr and even CM Punk have worse looking bodies, Zack looks super skinny like he has malnutrition and Punk’s always looked like flab even though they may be taller than Bryan. I don’t think being a small wrestler is an issue at all, just when you look sickly skinny I think you need to put in some more work.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

thisissting said:


> What a geek. Can you imagine the steiners legion of doom or harlem heat doing twitch streams in between shows playing Mario kart with the marks lol. I know it's different times and this stuff pays money now but what has wrestling become and how can we take these people seriously any more when we know they are actually complete nerds with nothing stand out about them in real life. At least in the past wrestlers committed to kayfabe although even the undertaker now is on twitter.


I don’t think Taker will be on Twitter for long best play some mario kart than beat the shit out of gay men, and drug and rape women like those “real men” ( no ref to taker) used to do back in the day


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The size thing for me isn't a big deal as long as the "fight" is presented correctly and the guy _looks_ like an athlete. Bruce Lee wasn't the biggest guy, but was ripped to shreds and could believably whoop the ass of someone twice his size. There's a method to it though. Bruce Lee wasn't giving Chuck Norris a Panama Sunrise in the movie...


Adam Cole reminds me of Spike Dudley. A small/scrawny man with a lot of grit. The difference is that Spike worked as the ragdoll in extreme matches, that'd only gain the advantage by seizing an opportunity in the match or by outside interference. Adam Cole is often wrestling as if he's of equal size and strength to his opponent which can be off-putting, especially in matches at the top of the card.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Fwwla said:


> I’ve never understood why people acted like Bryan had the worst body type in the history of the wrestling business. It’s not like he’s ever looked anorexic or anything, he’s just short and average. Guys like Zack Sabre Jr and even CM Punk have worse looking bodies, Zack looks super skinny and Punk’s always looked like flab even though they may be taller than Bryan.



Bryan just isn't tall and obviously is going to look small compared to a lot of people on the WWE roster [Kane/Cena/Orton/etc]. However, he has been pretty jacked for his overall stature in the past. He clearly weight trains on top of whatever else he does. So, he's not really average either, he would look bigger body wise than a good portion of AEWs roster outside of their designated "big guys."


Cole on the other hand...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I still remember the discussions about Cole being of similar size to Omega. What a joke. Guy is a great talker and definitely very good in-ring, but he can not be any serious company’s World Champion.

He’s closer in size to Orange Cassidy than Omega. He is smaller than Matt Jackson, and I dare anyone to argue he isn’t.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

KYRA BATARA said:


> The size thing for me isn't a big deal as long as the "fight" is presented correctly and the guy _looks_ like an athlete. Bruce Lee wasn't the biggest guy, but was ripped to shreds and could believably whoop the ass of someone twice his size. There's a method to it though. Bruce Lee wasn't giving Chuck Norris a Panama Sunrise in the movie...
> 
> 
> Adam Cole reminds me of Spike Dudley. A small/scrawny man with a lot of grit. The difference is that Spike worked as the ragdoll in extreme matches, that'd only gain the advantage by seizing an opportunity in the match or by outside interference. Adam Cole is often fighting as if he's of equal size and strength to his opponent which can be off-putting, especially in matches at the top of the card.


Adam Cole as Spike Dudley might have worked.. IF AEW didn´t already have Darby Allin and Sammy Guevara doing those spots.. And as you said, it was never Cole´s style.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lot of WWE geeks in this thread. Cole is more over in AEW than 95% of the entire WWE roster. Just listen to his reactions.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> Adam Cole as Spike Dudley might have worked.. IF AEW didn´t already have Darby Allin and Sammy Guevara doing those spots.. And as you said, it was never Cole´s style.


Darby and Sammy are better sells to me, because they incorporate an aerial moveset that could more realistically pose a challenge to a bigger opponent. 1) They can run circles around the opponent, and 2) the impact of a smaller guy crashing down on you is similar to receiving a strike from a bigger guy. That's why it never really bothered me to see Rey Mysterio challenge Heavyweights. He played to his strengths (aerial advantage) and was usually presented as an underdog having to outsmart his opponent to gain an advantage.


Cole is rarely booked that way, and he's not exactly what I'd call a high-flyer.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole is the same size with the same build as Spike Dudley.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Darby and Sammy are better sells to me, because they incorporate an aerial moveset that could more realistically pose a challenge to a bigger opponent. 1) They can run circles around the opponent, and 2) the impact of a smaller guy crashing down on you is similar to receiving a strike from a bigger guy. That's why it never really bothered me to see Rey Mysterio challenge Heavyweights. He played to his strengths (aerial advantage) and was usually presented as an underdog having to outsmart his opponent to gain an advantage.
> 
> 
> Cole is rarely booked that way, and he's not exactly what I'd call a high-flyer.


Yes, Adam Cole works a style much more suited for a much larger man, which is why I said no company serious about itself can feature him as a world champion.

As Punk has noted, Darby delivers his offense in such a way that is fully believable for him to beat larger opponents due to the way he really puts all of his weight into his offense.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

There's no denying that Cole has talent but the dude is small. Say what you want about Omega but at least he looks like a gym guy. Heck Kenny as a junior heavyweight had a better physique than Cole now.


----------



## dante phillips (Nov 21, 2016)

I think it is silly to compare Cole to Bryan, if you see them in same ring there is clear difference and Bryan carries himself larger than he actually is. He carries himself with a certain toughness

I don't usually care about looks but Cole does have a noticeable small frame which would be okay if he was lower mid card but his fans want him to be main eventer and to be main eventer you do need believability 

I mean people talk about the miz but he is a lot bigger and taller than Cole so it is bit stupid to comment on other people but ignore Cole frame


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

dante phillips said:


> to be main eventer


Literally the only thing required to be a main eventer is how over you are with a live crowd AND how your segments do in TV ratings. 

That’s it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Literally the only thing required to be a main eventer is how over you are with a live crowd AND how your segments do in TV ratings.
> 
> That’s it.


You can’t be a World Champion and maintain a suspension of disbelief if you’re Adam Cole’s size. The only noticeable difference between he and OC in size that I have noticed is about 1-2” in height and maybe 10-15 pounds of body weight. Cole is clearly smaller than Matt Jackson who is 5’10”-ish and 175 lbs. 

Cole is a pipsqueak.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> I'm sorry for not bowing down and worshipping rapists like y'all do on here.


Any proof on that one.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Arkham258 said:


> You're gay right. I mean, you must be. I have watched wrestling for years and I have never obsessed over a guy's appearance the way so many people on this forum do. You're in all the closet. Am I right?


No but you sound homophobic to me.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

KYRA BATARA said:


> The size thing for me isn't a big deal as long as the "fight" is presented correctly and the guy _looks_ like an athlete. Bruce Lee wasn't the biggest guy, but was ripped to shreds and could believably whoop the ass of someone twice his size. There's a method to it though. Bruce Lee wasn't giving Chuck Norris a Panama Sunrise in the movie...
> 
> 
> Adam Cole reminds me of Spike Dudley. A small/scrawny man with a lot of grit. The difference is that Spike worked as the ragdoll in extreme matches, that'd only gain the advantage by seizing an opportunity in the match or by outside interference. Adam Cole is often wrestling as if he's of equal size and strength to his opponent which can be off-putting, especially in matches at the top of the card.


He is obviously a Shaun Michaels back yard mark he even spams his sweet chin music in the corner. Unfortunately he needs to work on his look to even come close.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Lot of WWE geeks in this thread. Cole is more over in AEW than 95% of the entire WWE roster. Just listen to his reactions.


I probably watch more aew than you and zero wwe. It's just an observation of his positive and negative features. Badly needs to get down the gym.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

bdon said:


> You can’t be a World Champion and maintain a suspension of disbelief if you’re Adam Cole’s size. The only noticeable difference between he and OC in size that I have noticed is about 1-2” in height and maybe 10-15 pounds of body weight. Cole is clearly smaller than Matt Jackson who is 5’10”-ish and 175 lbs.
> 
> Cole is a pipsqueak.


They should get a cruiserweight belt he would be a good contender. Any other title unless he plays a major underdog card hell no. He is only over due to some nxt crossover of his gimmick and his bte history for the hard-core aew. And also to a lesser extent because he is dating britt Baker.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

bdon said:


> You can’t be a World Champion and maintain a suspension of disbelief if you’re Adam Cole’s size. The only noticeable difference between he and OC in size that I have noticed is about 1-2” in height and maybe 10-15 pounds of body weight. Cole is clearly smaller than Matt Jackson who is 5’10”-ish and 175 lbs.
> 
> Cole is a pipsqueak.


This is spot on. Its not the he isn't good he just needs to look more impressive if he ever wants to be the man. He failed to do that in wwe.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thisissting said:


> This is spot on. Its not the he isn't good he just needs to look more impressive if he ever wants to be the man. He failed to do that in wwe.


There isn’t much he can do about it either. He could run some roids, but that is just highly unlikely of him to start using at his age.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And I’m not trying to shit on Cole. I think he’s a fucking terrific mic and in-ring worker, but his size does limit him. He’d make for a fantastic TNT champion/midcard gatekeeper to the world title scene.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

I, too, enjoy more EC3 in my wrestling 😬


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> For those comparing Bryan and Cole...
> 
> 
> Here's Bryan who clearly worked out at this point in time:
> ...


This af


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe Gill said:


> I never watch NXT or WWE so I had no clue who Cole was..... havent been impressed by him. He doesnt really stand out. Just another vanilla flippy midget. Its almost mind boggling how excited AEW fans were for him showing up... for me its just hard to get excited over someone so small. But when I look at AEW crowds and i see a bunch of men who look like they have never been in a gym I guess it kinda makes sense they would cheer for a dweeb like Cole.


If you’ve seen Adam Cole’s great NXT championship reign from early June 2019 through early July 2020, then you’d understand the hype for the guy. 

Hell, November 2019 alone was an amazing month for Cole during that world title reign.

The guy is a GREAT talent overall. 

He is great in the ring, is great on the mic, is charismatic as hell, and has been able to stay over with the wrestling audience for many years now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, wow, some of you folks are SERIOUSLY obsessed with size. 

Honestly, I’ve watched Adam Cole’s work since December 2017, and his physique has NEVER been a problem for me. 

Personally, Cole looks like someone who has great cardio (which is further demonstrated by his track record of good, lengthy matches on NXT over the past few years).

His physique only seems to be an issue whenever I visit this site.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Literally the only thing required to be a main eventer is how over you are with a live crowd AND how your segments do in TV ratings.
> 
> That’s it.


Dude, I’m even cool with seeing someone like Rey Mysterio and Johnny Gargano in the main-event 

This fixation over size/physique in 2021 is just awful.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I have never seen nxt so last week was the first match of his I saw. 

Firstly, I wish I was as lean as Cole ... but I was expecting a more ripped look to be honest. It doesn't bother me really as long as he can go. Same applies to MJF - he needs to look tougher without a shirt on to mix it with the big boys


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, I’m even cool with seeing someone like Rey Mysterio and Johnny Gargano in the main-event
> 
> This fixation over size/physique in 2021 is just awful.


Small guys have made mega $$$$$$$ in boxing and MMA depending on the matchups, and it’s the same in wrestling.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

DaveRA said:


> I have never seen nxt so last week was the first match of his I saw.
> 
> Firstly, I wish I was as lean as Cole ... but I was expecting a more ripped look to be honest. It doesn't bother me really as long as he can go. Same applies to MJF - he needs to look tougher without a shirt on to mix it with the big boys


Oh, trust me when I tell you that (hopefully) you’ll be in for a treat 

Adam Cole has had (plenty of) really good matches in NXT facing the likes of Malakai Black, Ricochet, Pete Dunne, Johnny Gargano, (Matt) Riddle, Tommaso Ciampa, Velveteen Dream, Keith Lee, Finn Balor, and Kyle O’Reilly. 

Hell, he’s also had good exhibition matches facing the likes of Carmelo Hayes, Bronson Reed, and even Pat McAfee (which was his FIRST match as a non-wrestler)! 

He also had a great match with Bryan Danielson on Smackdown back in November 2019. 

Cole is a great wrestler for sure! 

I’ll definitely miss seeing the guy on NXT (aka the old version of it before the awful revamp last Tuesday), but I’m excited for him in AEW


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> You're gay right. I mean, you must be. I have watched wrestling for years and I have never obsessed over a guy's appearance the way so many people on this forum do. You're in all the closet. Am I right?


This has to be some form of projection. You're a fool if you think looks don't matter because they very much do. 

The way you came off in that post says a lot.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

thisissting said:


> They should get a cruiserweight belt he would be a good contender. Any other title unless he plays a major underdog card hell no. He is only over due to some nxt crossover of his gimmick and his bte history for the hard-core aew. And also to a lesser extent because he is dating britt Baker.


He was over before nxt dude. This shows you don't know jack shit.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> This af


Dude, nobody gives a single mother fuck about their bodies like you weird ass dudes do. Just give it up.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Small guys have made mega $$$$$$$ in boxing and MMA depending on the matchups, and it’s the same in wrestling.



Boxing and MMA have weight classes. That's basically telling you that height/weight in fact matters because people in each weight class are typically going to look similar to each other [I realize there can often be some differences]. It's not like Mayweather would ever box one of the Klitschko brothers. Why? Because it's more likely Mayweather would have gotten killed than him winning by being more agile.

Is Adam Cole going to be facing only people within 10 pounds of him in AEW? Because he sure is limiting his options for opponents by being in "The Elite."


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Boxing and MMA have weight classes. That's basically telling you that height/weight in fact matters because people in each weight class are typically going to look similar to each other [I realize there can often be some differences]. It's not like Mayweather would ever box one of the Klitschko brothers. Why? Because it's more likely Mayweather would have gotten killed than him winning by being more agile.
> 
> Is Adam Cole going to be facing only people within 10 pounds of him in AEW? Because he sure is limiting his options for opponents by being in "The Elite."


Jungle Boy, MJF, Sammy, Omega, Bryan, Punk, Darby are all guys he could feud with easily. It’s wrestling. You make it seem like it’s watching Mysterio wrestle Undertaker. AEW has plenty of guys in Cole’s range.

Matt Riddle is 6’2 212.
Reigns is 6’3 265 yet it’s been said on record that Riddle would legit beat up Reigns.

So 50 pounds of difference who cares?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Jungle Boy, MJF, Sammy, Omega, Bryan, Punk, Darby are all guys he could feud with easily. It’s wrestling. You make it seem like it’s watching Mysterio wrestle Undertaker. AEW has plenty of guys in Cole’s range.
> 
> Matt Riddle is 6’2 212.
> Reigns is 6’3 265 yet it’s been said on record that Riddle would legit beat up Reigns.
> ...




If Reigns was also a trained MMA fighter with a 8-3 record [With two additional wins overturned due to marijuana], would people still be claiming that?


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Dude, nobody gives a single mother fuck about their bodies like you weird ass dudes do. Just give it up.


Yeah sure, whatever helps you sleep better at night. Its a televised media, of course most care about the aestathic aspect.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Sure, it wouldn’t hurt Cole to beef up, but does his physique hinder him in any form or way? Does his matches, suffer from it? Is he not able to execute his move set in a proper and safe manner?

And talking about believability, we are talking about grown men that after a light tuck on the arm will gladly run into ropes, a turnbuckle, a ring post of even barricades.

Is Cole a master in the ring? No. He’s decent and very fluid. He does have skills that many other wrestlers would kill to have; great on the stick and with an undeniable swagger about him.

Take a guy like Cesaro. Great in the ring, from a physiological standpoint; just amazing. Every single muscle is well defined and you can see this is a very structured workout routine and with a focus on every part of his body. I love a Cesaro match. Once in a while. Seeing Cesaro every night doing his move set bores me after a bit. Someone like Cole can entertain you all evening.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Yeah sure, whatever helps you sleep better at night. Its a televised media, of course most care about the aestathic aspect.


Nah. I don't. That's you. Don't speak for me. Speak for yourself.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Jungle Boy, MJF, Sammy, Omega, Bryan, Punk, Darby are all guys he could feud with easily. It’s wrestling. You make it seem like it’s watching Mysterio wrestle Undertaker. AEW has plenty of guys in Cole’s range.
> 
> Matt Riddle is 6’2 212.
> Reigns is 6’3 265 yet it’s been said on record that Riddle would legit beat up Reigns.
> ...


Legit beat up is far different than doing so in Kayfabe where these guys are all supposed to be of equal skill. A guy who looks like he is slightly larger than Orange Cassidy should never be a big time company’s World Champion.

And Cole is awesome. Makes for a great upper midcard talent.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

And yet he’s massively over and gets his dick sucked by Britt Baker on a nightly basis.

What a life


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> He was over before nxt dude. This shows you don't know jack shit.


Maybe with the indy marks who have followed the bucks and bte for 15 years. Guy failed in wwe and that was probably due to his look mainly. That is the point here.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey don't say that about school janitors. Some look like this










































d


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Also if your gonna get on Adam Cole about his size I think you gotta do the same for CM Punk. To me Punk doesn't look any bigger compared to Adam


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Nah. *I don't*. That's you. Don't speak for me. Speak for yourself.


Exactly you don't, the company usually does and it appears some fans do as well.

Apply your advice and don't speak for all of the viewers or uselessly prevent people from having differing opinions from yours.

Speak for yourself.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

God people are in here accusing people of being gay. Jeez. It's not that Cole is just small, he's SMALL to the point it hurts believability. Like, yeah, it's a work. But you don't have to SCREAM TO THE WORLD its a work. How do you believably book him against Lesnar, Reigns, Lashley, etc. Like, it's simulated combat, but it's still combat. Tell me the story of how he beats any of those guys that's in any way believable? It would be one thing if he worked like a lucha and was flying around all over the place to outquick them, but he doesn't, he's a very straight up wrestler.


So AEW is a better fit for him. And I think he's talented as all get out, but size does matter in wrestling. Even the smaller GOATS like HBK make Cole look tiny.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> Small guys have made mega $$$$$$$ in boxing and MMA depending on the matchups, and it’s the same in wrestling.



Yes. And they also have a thing called weight classes where guys the same size are beating each other up. 

Lesnar vs. McGregor would be the biggest drawing fight in MMA history. Know why they never did it? Yeah.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I actually like Adam Cole, but Jim Cornette actually brought up a good point. He said that Adam Cole was a big signing and could be used to his maximum potential as a stand alone talent. Instead, they meshed him in with The Elite group, thereby diluting the magnitude of his impact and his signing. I tend to agree.


----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)

I’ll never understand why people will bring up other subjects when talking about size, you will say something and some already assume that you gay or like big men’s or even go defensive to the point they bring their wife’s


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Passing Triangles said:


> Bryan has never been a small guy. Yes, relatively speaking he is, but if you're close to him face to face his chest and shoulders have some good development. Even when he's leaner he has something of a good gym body. Cole, on the other hand, puts no effort in the gym outside of cardio. He has low body fat, yet, has really poor tone. Usually a low fat or skinny person who does weight work has a sort of ripped look about them, but if, like Cole, they're low fat and very low in lean muscle mass then it definitely highlights a lack of interest in resistance training with weights.


Cole doesn't have low body fat. He's flabby. I'm not saying this to knock the guy because I don't obsess over looks like a lot of people on here. From my guess he's like 18% body fat which is higher than normal. I'm eyeballing it. You would look lean and ripped if you had anywhere below 14% and a little muscle.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

45banshee said:


> Also if your gonna get on Adam Cole about his size I think you gotta do the same for CM Punk. To me Punk doesn't look any bigger compared to Adam


Think he is a good few inches taller maybe 6 1 or 6 2 til to about 5 8 or 5 9.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> God people are in here accusing people of being gay. Jeez. It's not that Cole is just small, he's SMALL to the point it hurts believability. Like, yeah, it's a work. But you don't have to SCREAM TO THE WORLD its a work. How do you believably book him against Lesnar, Reigns, Lashley, etc. Like, it's simulated combat, but it's still combat. Tell me the story of how he beats any of those guys that's in any way believable? It would be one thing if he worked like a lucha and was flying around all over the place to outquick them, but he doesn't, he's a very straight up wrestler.
> 
> 
> So AEW is a better fit for him. And I think he's talented as all get out, but size does matter in wrestling. Even the smaller GOATS like HBK make Cole look tiny.


Totally agree. It's not I don't like him though and interested to see where he goes.from here.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cole doesn't have low body fat. He's flabby. I'm not saying this to knock the guy because I don't obsess over looks like a lot of people on here. From my guess he's like 18% body fat which is higher than normal. I'm eyeballing it. You would look lean and ripped if you had anywhere below 14% and a little muscle.


Depends on fat distribution. My friend are roughly the same height and frame size, precisely the same bf% (12%) and I'm lean and ripped on my upper body whereas he's not. In fact I know some people that don't look ripped until their are sub-10% due to fat distribution going to their upper torso and none on their legs.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I did notice that he seems to spend more time on leg day which is unusual but that at least fits his superkick sort of style. He has Bryan's lower torso and some Joe off the streets upper torso. Iv seen more imposing darts players.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

He a geek of the lowest class, not really looks like a professional wrestler. 

But that fits perfectly with modern AEW.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

He should speak to Brian Cage about some vitamins.

Honestly I don't really care personally, but it would make a difference if he had more muscle on him. The main thing he needs to stop is that Panama Sunrise since every man and their dog does it on AEW already.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

45banshee said:


> Also if your gonna get on Adam Cole about his size I think you gotta do the same for CM Punk. To me Punk doesn't look any bigger compared to Adam


Then you’re sorely mistaken as Punk is clearly over 6’ and likely at or above 210 lbs. And he is fairly lean, even if not muscular.

For comparison’s sake, Adam Cole is likely 5’9” and 165 lbs, but Cole carries a good bit of fat on his stomach.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Tell me the story of how he beats any of those guys that's in any way believable? It would be one thing if he worked like a lucha and was flying around all over the place to outquick them, but he doesn't, he's a very straight up wrestler


Yep. Cole wrestles as if he is 220-230 pound guy, and that kills any semblance of believability for a man of his stature.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> God people are in here accusing people of being gay. Jeez. It's not that Cole is just small, he's SMALL to the point it hurts believability. Like, yeah, it's a work. But you don't have to SCREAM TO THE WORLD its a work. How do you believably book him against Lesnar, Reigns, Lashley, etc. Like, it's simulated combat, but it's still combat. Tell me the story of how he beats any of those guys that's in any way believable? It would be one thing if he worked like a lucha and was flying around all over the place to outquick them, but he doesn't, he's a very straight up wrestler.
> 
> 
> So AEW is a better fit for him. And I think he's talented as all get out, but size does matter in wrestling. Even the smaller GOATS like HBK make Cole look tiny.


This af


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cole doesn't have low body fat. He's flabby. I'm not saying this to knock the guy because I don't obsess over looks like a lot of people on here. From my guess he's like 18% body fat which is higher than normal. I'm eyeballing it. You would look lean and ripped if you had anywhere below 14% and a little muscle.


I 100% get what you mean, but 18% is nowhere near normal. A normal male is probably nearer to 30%. 🤣


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Cole could outwrestle CM Punk with his eyes closed and both hands tied behind his back.

NEWS FLASH PUNK IS OVERRATED. He's never been as good as people think he is. He's nowhere near the "Best in the World." Cole is better than him in the ring flat out, and AT LEAST, as good as him on the mic. With his in ring talent and promo ability, I think that Cole can afford to be a little smaller, especially since he happens to blow most of the bigger guys away when it comes to both in ring and mic work.


----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)

Leviticus said:


> Cole could outwrestle CM Punk with his eyes closed and both hands tied behind his back.
> 
> NEWS FLASH PUNK IS OVERRATED. He's never been as good as people think he is. He's nowhere near the "Best in the World." Cole is better than him in the ring flat out, and AT LEAST, as good as him on the mic. With his in ring talent and promo ability, I think that Cole can afford to be a little smaller, especially since he happens to blow most of the bigger guys away when it comes to both in ring and mic work.


I do think he’s somewhat overrated, but he still have better mic skills than Cole, same with charisma


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ugh here we go again. I didn’t think discussions about look happened on the AEW board.


----------



## sosaluve (Dec 9, 2021)

I never liked CM punk, Cole is better.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

It always startles me the amount of size kings there are on this message board. If you aren’t chizzled, tanned up, 6 foot 4 with a decent bulge, then you’re a geek and shouldn’t be anywhere near a wrestling ring.

Its even more interesting considering the two biggest box office draws in combat sports the past 20 years or so (Mayweather and McGregor) are your prototype “vanilla midgets”.. or at least to those here.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Sad Panda said:


> It always startles me the amount of size kings there are on this message board. If you aren’t chizzled, tanned up, 6 foot 4 with a decent bulge, then you’re a geek and shouldn’t be anywhere near a wrestling ring.
> 
> Its even more interesting considering the two biggest box office draws in combat sports the past 20 years or so (Mayweather and McGregor) are your prototype “vanilla midgets”.. or at least to those here.


I'm far from a size king as I enjoy guys like Balor and Bryan. I don't mind if you're a smaller person but at least look like you could actually kick someone's ass. McGregor and Mayweather are shorter guys, but they're still in good physical shape. Cole looks like your average joe who hits the gym maybe once a week.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Adam Cole is like a founding member of the geek club. Between Cole, Omega and The Bucks they be keeping it real since the late 2000s into 2010s. 

I’m sure The Undertaker would rather have Eddie Guerrero, Bryan Adams, Yokozuna, Umaga or others in his crew or friends outside the BTC or whatever ADULT MEN NAMED THEIR SPECIAL CLUB. UT would rather have them back than he would miss poker games, ribbing, gun toting, knife stashing taking alien amounts of drugs or drinks and whatever else completes UT’s bingo card of “Manly Wrestlers” bingo card. 

The number of dead or currently dying wrestlers who came up the old way is a disgusting and ghastly stat. The current/future generation of supposedly wussies, pussies and video game nerds will need 200 years to catch up with those great men who helped pave the road…drinking, drugging, fighting, ribbing and, yes, raping too!

Most pro wrestlers SHOULD be gym rats or workout horses. It just keeps them healthier, live longer and make more money! It’s in everyone’s best interests.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Size isn't everything/ Ali was half of Forman's size, but Ali still beat his ass because Forman was a big slow bum who couldn't go more than a few minutes without keeling over. 

It's very believable that skilled, but smaller athlete. could beat someone who just has size and mucle going for them.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I think Cole's size nowadays might be health related. He used to be bigger back in the day but after he suffered from pneumonia he lost a lot of weight and never seemed to gain it back.
Hell, I think after joining WWE he lost even more weight. It doesn't really check out.
You would think he would have the time in NXT to bulk up again and people would advise him to do so too.


----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)

Leviticus said:


> Size isn't everything/ Ali was half of Forman's size, but Ali still beat his ass because Forman was a big slow bum who couldn't go more than a few minutes without keeling over.
> 
> It's very believable that skilled, but smaller athlete. could beat someone who just has size and mucle going for them.


That’s boxing tho, not like you don’t need stamina here either but Ali was extra charismatic, most of the wrestlers not only are short but they also are charisma-less, no personality and mic skills. Just good wrestler and blank in all other departments


----------

